# 99211 and Counseling?



## efrohna (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Listserve,
A patient is seen by our Registered Dietitician for hyperlipidemia.  The RD counsels the patient on self management for this condition.  Per CPT the 99211 is typically a 5 minute visit.  Here is my question, the RD's usually spend 30 to 60 minutes counseling, is 99211 the most appropriate code choice?  Documentation definitely supports medical necessity.


----------



## codingwithkelly (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Evangelina ~

Have you looked at 98960?  This seems the most appropriate code.

Kelly Sanders, CPC


----------



## efrohna (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes, we bill that for our Non-Medicare patients, but Medicare does not cover those codes.  Any recommendation for our Medicare patients?  Is 99211 ok to bill?


----------



## AC0504 (Feb 28, 2009)

Have you tried looking at Preventive Medicine, Individual counseling 99404 in CPT book?


----------



## melissakiss8312@gmail.com (Mar 14, 2012)

*98960 not cov'd by medicare*

im having the same issue. 
if medicare doesnt pay for the 98960, in my case for a P.A , then what other code can be used? 
i assume 99211 is appropriate.

any other suggestions?


----------

